# Pictures of Fender Skirt Bikes



## vrod (Oct 10, 2007)

Can anyone post some pictures of some ladies bikes with the fender skirt fenders here? Were their alot of models made with the fender skirts?
Thanks,
Doug


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 10, 2007)

I know of elgin, jc higgins, various cleveland welding frames including hawthorne, other brands had a string pattern.


----------



## kunzog (Oct 11, 2007)

Here is an Elgin


----------

